#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  Which are the challenges connected to IOT adoption?

## Bhavya

IOT field has gained noteworthy attention in present time. IOT offers a picture of a future internet and renowned as a bionetwork of connected devices, computing machines and other kinds of stuff to exchange information/data to collaborate with greater ease and get financial benefits. Still, IOT adoption is a challenge for us. Can you guys list down the challenges related to IOT adoption?

----------

